# is my 20 litre aquarium a good set up?



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2011)

hi all,

i just bought a 20 litre aqua one aquarium which i want to turn into one of those awesome planted tanks. But I want to make sure everything i have is ok to use or if i need to replace anything. Let me know what i need to do to make my tank look amazing please! any input you can give me would be great, here's what i got.

Aquarium: aqua space 34 (aqua one) aquaspace.php

Lighting: came with the tank its an LED clamp light

Heater: 25w glass heater (aqua one)

Filter: Internal filter Maxi 101f (aqua one) with splash bar

I set it up 4 days ago, it has 3 kuhli loaches (little eel looking fish), 4 shrimp.
plants are, hair grass, HC grass (type of carpet growing plant), Java Moss, Micro sword grass and some easy growing plant i put at the back for height, cant remember what its called :s


----------



## DeAnne (Mar 13, 2011)

Tommy said:


> hi all,
> 
> i just bought a 20 litre aqua one aquarium which i want to turn into one of those awesome planted tanks. But I want to make sure everything i have is ok to use or if i need to replace anything. Let me know what i need to do to make my tank look amazing please! any input you can give me would be great, here's what i got.
> 
> ...


*I would keep my eyes on the kuhli loaches - they are very cute. However, they are sensative to new tanks and are better off after your tank is well established. I am not familiar with your Internal filter Maxi, but I would make sure the loaches can't swim in and out of the filter lol. You didn't mention what you are using on the bottom of the tank - just plants? I know loaches like smooth rocks or sand as well as a very well planted aquarium. Good luck!*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2011)

DeAnne said:


> *I would keep my eyes on the kuhli loaches - they are very cute. However, they are sensative to new tanks and are better off after your tank is well established. I am not familiar with your Internal filter Maxi, but I would make sure the loaches can't swim in and out of the filter lol. You didn't mention what you are using on the bottom of the tank - just plants? I know loaches like smooth rocks or sand as well as a very well planted aquarium. Good luck!*



sorry im using a really fine gravel, almost like sand. I heard the finer the gravel is the easier floor plants will be able to spread and yeah the guy at my fish store told me to get that for the loaches to. Also I have fertilizer gravel underneath the normal gravel. Not sure what type, My mate had some left over so I used that.
The filter came with the tank and LED light as a complete set up (the loaches cant get into it either lol). It was pretty cheap, $72, so hope it doesn't break down on me once it starts to look good lol

I would add a pic but dont know how, this is the first time ive used a forum...Is it easy to do on an iphone?


----------



## DeAnne (Mar 13, 2011)

Tommy said:


> sorry im using a really fine gravel, almost like sand. I heard the finer the gravel is the easier floor plants will be able to spread and yeah the guy at my fish store told me to get that for the loaches to. Also I have fertilizer gravel underneath the normal gravel. Not sure what type, My mate had some left over so I used that.
> The filter came with the tank and LED light as a complete set up (the loaches cant get into it either lol). It was pretty cheap, $72, so hope it doesn't break down on me once it starts to look good lol
> 
> I would add a pic but dont know how, this is the first time ive used a forum...Is it easy to do on an iphone?


*Sorry to say, I am the worst person to ask about pictures! I am still trying to figure that one out myself. Good luck with your loaches!*


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Tommy, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

Your tank sounds OK from what you've posted. You asked about attaching photos. I've no idea on how iphone stuff works, but you can add any photo saved as a jpg on your PC. When you type a post, below the box you type it you will see a tab "Manage Attachments," click that, and browse on your PC to find the photo and click the file name of the photo.

Byron.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

or just make a photobucket account


----------

